
‘World’s first robot lawyer’ now available in all 50 states – The Verge - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/12/15960080/chatbot-ai-legal-donotpay-us-uk
======
karljtaylor
"if you stump the bot, it triggers a prompt: “Need extra help?” It then
provides a rather unhelpful link back to Google."

it could point you to Lexus like the real thing...

